# Jen wants to paint fantastical things!



## JenJen

Hello all!

I've just popped out of a four year degree in Illustration. It feels a bit like being born, but I won't go into details.

Having tried a lot of different things, I have finally gone back to what I was doing well before even starting any type of degree.

Fantasy!

Here's some stuff from my current project called Skal:
























Anyone else here into traditional painting?


----------



## The Judge

Very nice, JenJen.  I like the feel of spontaneity.  They're watercolours aren't they?  I don't draw/paint myself, but I always appreciate pretty pictures!!  Just one thing -- how did you know what I looked like...?

...I'll leave it for others to decide which of the first three pictures is me...


----------



## Culhwch

It's got to be the first, Judge. Smiling and carefree... but with a wicked blade close to hand to deal with those ne'er-do-wells!

These are great, Jen! I don't have an artistic bone in my body, so I'm always envious of such great talent. Are these from a world of your own imagining? I really like the Middle Eastern aesthetic you've got going!


----------



## Vertigo

Awesome (Oh I wish I could do that). I particularly like how expressive the faces are.


----------



## JenJen

The Judge said:


> Very nice, JenJen.  I like the feel of  spontaneity.  They're watercolours aren't they?  I don't draw/paint  myself, but I always appreciate pretty pictures!!  Just one thing -- how  did you know what I looked like...?
> 
> ...I'll leave it for others to decide which of the first three pictures is me...



Thanks! Yes, they are watercolours with just a few bits of gouache here and there (mostly white to add some body-colour as they call it).

I very much picture you as Voresh (top girl). >
A little cute, innocent and curious thing!








Culhwch said:


> It's got to be the first, Judge. Smiling and  carefree... but with a wicked blade close to hand to deal with those  ne'er-do-wells!
> 
> These are great, Jen! I don't have an artistic bone in my body, so I'm  always envious of such great talent. Are these from a world of your own  imagining? I really like the Middle Eastern aesthetic you've got  going!



See, not only me thinking he's the little pointing girl 

And yes, they are developmental work for my own project. I decided to start up my own story online, mostly for fun and as a challenge to myself.

It's partly inspired by orientalist art Orientalist Paintings because of the patterns and colours and whatnot. awesome stuff, that is.



Vertigo said:


> Awesome (Oh I wish I could do that). I particularly like how expressive the faces are.



Very big on faces. Love staring at people's faces outside (which may be a tad creepy)


----------



## Vertigo

JenJen said:


> Very big on faces. Love staring at people's faces outside (which may be a tad creepy)


 
Well for my money you certainly seem to have got them. You can almost hear the laughter in that first one and she just radiates joy!


----------



## JenJen

Wohoo  Good to know she doesn't look manic or something!

Have a bellydancer.


----------



## Vertigo

Wow movement too - very impressive - I so wish I could do that


----------



## The Procrastinator

Very nice Jen! Love that bellydancer


----------



## chopper

there's some decent manga & steampunk style influences there as well. i like the watercolours. is that your favourite medium?


----------



## HareBrain

Love them, especially the use of blue and ochre in the caravan picture (though if I were one of its occupants I'd have concerns about its centre of gravity). They look to be done pretty quickly (whilst still being very good) -- is that true?

Do you always work in traditional media, or have you got into digital media such as Corel Paint?


----------



## Interference

I'd call that a fantastical success


----------



## JenJen

Yus! I loves me steampunk! And manga was what made me start drawing seriously 

Watercolour is my favourite medium because it is so chaotic. Trying to get over my fear of opaque mediums at the moment. *shudder*



HareBrain said:


> Love them, especially the use of blue and ochre in the caravan picture (though if I were one of its occupants I'd have concerns about its centre of gravity). They look to be done pretty quickly (whilst still being very good) -- is that true?
> 
> Do you always work in traditional media, or have you got into digital media such as Corel Paint?



Bahah  Yes! I've had people go 'woaaah, it's gonna fall ooveerrr' when seeing the caravan.

I usually work very quick. But the paintings need to be left alone for long periods of time since each layer needs to dry. So a character painting can be finished in a day if I do nothing else.  The caravan probably took me about a week because I didn't touch it for hours and hours in between layers.

I actually started working in digital art waaaay back when I was a youngling. Used photoshop and a tablet. When I went over to seriously try some traditional techniques, the digital just went out the door. Mainly because of the tactile and 'hands on' way you work with traditional. I smudge with my fingers a lot, and stuff like that.


----------



## Vertigo

By the way JenJen, as such a good artist you really have no excuse for not having an Avatar


----------



## BookStop

I have to agree with Vertigo, JenJen. I hope you come up with something unique and lovely for your avatar


----------



## JenJen

Just a lifelike sketch of myself. Nothing more, nothing less ;D

Oh. And have a thief!


----------



## Ursa major

That thief doesn't look in particularly good nick. 


I really like the movement you've given to your dancer. Her skirt seems to be in constant motion.


----------



## Mouse

I am extremely jealous. Lovely pics!


----------



## Vertigo

Yay - happy little avatar! And I do like the thief, though he doesn't look particularly happy with his lot!


----------



## JenJen

Been doing some character sketches and paintings to try to pitch to various roleplaying companies. As a way to get some form of steady-ish income.

Very happy to draw sexy people. Here's one:


----------



## Parson

JenJen, These are great!!!! And I love the avatar. I wouldn't be a bit surprised that it looks a bit like you, full of life and fun. And if the last guy is sexy, there's hope for all of us, even me!


----------



## Somni

Very good.  The two black and white ones remind me of some of the artwork in the Pratchett graphic novels, particularly the guards.


----------



## JenJen

Parson said:


> JenJen, These are great!!!! And I love the avatar. I wouldn't be a bit surprised that it looks a bit like you



Make your own judgment here 
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/9854-post-your-pic-132.html#post1421735

Here's another sexeh fellah.


----------



## Vertigo

Ah... your link didn't work!

I love your "sexy" man. I Love how you make your characters very caricatured and yet at the same time incredibly realistic. I also love the detail I want to study them and understand all the bits of gear (definitely a bit Steampunky). What is the "sexy" man, are those potions or weapons or what in his coat?


----------



## Parson

The link worked fine for me. My opinion is "Yes, it does look a bit like you. Because if those pictures capture your essence so does the avatar. 

You're a dark haired Swede? How unexpected!


----------



## JenJen

Yeah, think I might be a bit trinket obsessed. Love little bits and bobs.  
The tubby man is a type of merchant.



Parson said:


> You're a dark haired Swede? How unexpected!



I dye my hair to fit in.


----------



## Vertigo

Parson said:


> The link worked fine for me...


The post your pic link worked fine it's just the "Here's another sexeh fellah." picture that's not coming up for me! Mind you I have been to JenJen's website (for her graphic novel thread) so have probably seen it there


----------



## mygoditsraining

Great images there and on your site, JenJen. Loving the watercolours.

So what are you doing for work, then? Freelancing it at the moment?


----------



## JenJen

mygoditsraining said:


> Great images there and on your site, JenJen. Loving the watercolours.
> 
> So what are you doing for work, then? Freelancing it at the moment?



Thanks!

I'm currently doing one graphic novel with a writer which will be pitched to some companies at the next convention. We had a contract for it, but the previous publishing company got into financial difficulty, so we had to move on. But the fact that it's already been contracted before, should be a good sign. Hopefully 

Also doing freelance work. Character designs, Character paintings, fantasy sketches, and now recently been commissioned to do a large painting of a steampunk-inspired scene.

On the side I'm experimenting and having fun with roleplaying stuff and my own story project, Skal. As a way to just 'relax' and do something for myself. If that makes sense.


----------



## Allegra

That's cool, JenJen! Love your paintings and schetches, just like Parson said, they are full of life and fun. And yes the two sketches do look like some Terry Prachett's characters.


----------



## JenJen

Allegra said:


> And yes the two sketches do look like some Terry Prachett's characters.



You have no idea how much of a compliment that is.
Paul Kidby (the artist for Pratchett) is absolutely incredible and an inspiration!


----------



## StormFeather

Love the detail in your pictures - so very jealous!  Life and movement, the characters really spring to life off the (virtual) page.  Fab talent!


----------



## chrispenycate

You don't do dragons by any chance?


----------



## JenJen

chrispenycate said:


> You don't do dragons by any chance?



Hi! Sorry about the slow reply, was traveling all day yesterday.

I have drawn dragons before, but my interest mainly lies with people, so if I include a creature, it needs to be there for a reason to interact with characters. If that makes sense?

Not good enough to make creatures into people yet. I can't get the same expression on them at all.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

You have a very clean, developed, interesting style, and a real knack for proportion and anatomy.

I'd like to see this one with color:


----------



## JenJen

Oh yes! That one. It's just on a sketch paper over here, so I can't paint it unless I transfer it. Was originally just a concept sketch to get an idea of what the basilisk mounts should look like. 

There will be more in colour in the near future (since they turn up in my story soon).


----------



## HareBrain

Jen, I can't remember which thread it was, but I remember recommending Miyazaki's Nausicaa manga to you. I've just been looking through a book called The Art of Nausicaa: Watercolour Impressions, and some of his drawings, especially the rough watercolour sketches, remind me of your work. If you can get hold of a copy, I'm sure you'd find it inspiring.


----------



## JenJen

HareBrain said:


> Jen, I can't remember which thread it was, but I remember recommending Miyazaki's Nausicaa manga to you. I've just been looking through a book called The Art of Nausicaa: Watercolour Impressions, and some of his drawings, especially the rough watercolour sketches, remind me of your work. If you can get hold of a copy, I'm sure you'd find it inspiring.



Oh my god. I just checked it out on google images and on amazon.

I really can't afford this, but I'm going to buy it anyway. 
Thank you so much for the recommendation!

EDIT:

I have now ordered it from Amazon.
Should feel guilty for spending money on books instead of rent, but hey. This is important!


----------



## Parson

JenJen said:


> I have now ordered it from Amazon.
> Should feel guilty for spending money on books instead of rent, but hey. This is important!



It's nice to see someone with her priorities straight!


----------



## Vertigo

By the way, did you use an Iguana as the model for your Basilisk, the stance and body shape certainly remind me of one?


----------



## JenJen

This is pretty much one of the reference photos used:







And have a very covered up lady.


----------



## FaerieMajikk

wow JenJen, love your art, I love the amazing detail you have put into the clothing, I work mainly in watercolour also!
I prefer traditional media as well.


----------



## JenJen

Hi there!

Watercolour is brilliant, isn't it? 
What else do you dabble with?


----------



## JenJen

Gouache is brilliant. It brings a bit of strength and body to an otherwise very wishy-washy medium like watercolour. I'm still trying to force myself to use it more, but I have this irrational fear of opaque mediums


----------



## JenJen

Have you heard of alla prima's? Doing an oil painting in ONE SITTING. It's a bit mad. I suggest youtubing it. Some crazy artists out there doing portraits in oil in just a few hours. Now that's something I could think about exploring properly. .. Sometime. 

Would not have the patience to work on one painting for several years. A bit too high speed over here.


----------



## FaerieMajikk

I like to try lots of things: pastels, oils, acrylics i have even made quite a few OOAK polymer clay sculpts of faeries etc. I like watercolour as it is quick, but i can not resist the smell of oils! 
if you like creating quick sketches you should really come and join us for the monthly Sketch Fest started by Ellen Million!


----------



## HoopyFrood

That girl in the very first post stands like I do. (I dunno why, but if I'm shoeless and stationary, chances are I'll be standing on one leg like some kind of bird). 

Man, these pictures are awesome. Most envious, painting's always been beyond me and I'm only good at drawing if I'm copying something. Love the caravan one, disappearing into the distance.


----------



## JenJen

Hello hello!

I love standing on one leg too. Not sure why that is. Just seems more comfortable? Although that doesn't really make any sense.

Here's a quick study of a tribal belly dancer:






And a steampunk inspired explorer, emerging from a teacup ...
... I don't know!


----------



## Vertigo

Love that first one, once again you do do movement and expressions *very* well.

Love the second picture as well, though the emerging from tea cup bit... I guess you've already answered the obvious question with "I don't know"


----------



## Ursa major

Perhaps that explorer doesn't like to fly in saucers....


(And I agree with Vertigo: your picture of the dancer is full of movement and energy.)


----------



## JenJen

Been in a bit of a belly boogie mood lately, so here's a cleaned up version of that blue painting:






And a red dancer to accompany her!


----------



## Parson

Wow, JenJen. All I can say is wow. I think you have both talent and a gift.


----------



## Mouse

Super, super pretty, Jen. I love the skirts!


----------



## JenJen

Yay  Thank you my dears!

To avoid upsetting any forum rules. Here's a link to another painting in progress: http://jenspiration-now.blogspot.com/2010/09/wow-troll-shaman-second-paint-scan.html


----------



## Vertigo

Excellent - a bit darker than your other stuff, but I guess a graphic novel can't all be lightness and smiles


----------



## Ursa major

...and as it isn't meant to be humorous, it doesn't matter if it's a little bit blue.


----------



## The Judge

It's obvious she's turned blue because she's catching her death of cold!  Don't any of these women believe in wearing clothes?!


----------



## JenJen

A man... complaining about lack of clothes on women?! Gasp! Heresy!

EDIT:
Oh yeah, and the final version has been posted on the blog: http://jenspiration-now.blogspot.com/2010/09/wow-troll-shaman-final-about-time.html


----------



## Pyan

JenJen said:


> A man... complaining about lack of clothes on women?! Gasp! Heresy!



If that's The Judge you're referring to, you're making a common but incorrect assumption, I'm afraid...


----------



## JenJen

pyan said:


> If that's The Judge you're referring to, you're making a common but incorrect assumption, I'm afraid...



Oh really!?  
That's a surprise in the morning for me. 

But then again, I guess there's no female way of saying Judge. Judgess...


----------



## Ursa major

And the two men** posting (Vertigo and I) had no issue at all with the costumes....








** - I know the Latin of my username suggests a female gender, but: 1) where is Ursus Major? nowhere; 2) Ursa is an anagram of USRA, which has another significance for me.


----------



## The Judge

JenJen said:


> Oh really!?
> That's a surprise in the morning for me.


Well, y'know, I rather gave a big clue when I alluded to the opening pictures


The Judge said:


> Just one thing -- how did you know what I looked like...?
> 
> ...I'll leave it for others to decide which of the first three pictures is me...


to which the first response was


Culhwch said:


> It's got to be the first, Judge. Smiling and carefree... but with a wicked blade close to hand to deal with those ne'er-do-wells!


and I thought you'd realised with


JenJen said:


> I very much picture you as Voresh (top girl). >
> A little cute, innocent and curious thing!


Guys tend not to ask for comparisons to female pictures, I've noticed, and aren't best pleased when given female characteristics and follow up images. 

I dunno.  Perhaps I should put pink gingham on my avatar, or swap her scales for a pair of Manolo Blahniks...


----------



## Vertigo

I always find oue of the strange things about the forum is not knowing the gender of half the posters.  It's interesting how disturbing that can be, suggesting that even if we try not to, maybe we subconcsiously change how we speak (type) depending on the gender of the person addressed.


----------



## JenJen

And I was trying to tease zeh Judge with my character depiction of Voresh! Little did I know...

Oh well  Gotta love the internet, eh.

I don't doubt that we type differently depending on who/what we think may be on the other end. It's a bit like conversing IRL. I would never talk to my grandmother the same way I talk to one of my closest friends who's the same age as me (and has a very foul mouth). In fact, I've noticed (rather embarrassingly) that when I'm conversing with someone IRL, my accent will slowly start to change to mimic theirs, badly. Can't help it! Must be pretty darn annoying.


----------



## HareBrain

JenJen said:


> I've noticed (rather embarrassingly) that when I'm conversing with someone IRL, my accent will slowly start to change to mimic theirs, badly.


 
Great, it's not just me. I notice it most when talking to French people in English -- my sentence structure 'helpfully' goes all Franglais.


----------



## Pyan

The Judge said:


> I dunno.  Perhaps I should put pink gingham on my avatar...



Why not alter it a teeny bit more, to better reflect the SFF aspects of the Chrons?...


----------



## Vertigo

Somehow I can't quite imagine THE JUDGE* posting with that avatar but you never know.... 


* read aloud in a dark portentious sort of voice


----------



## Parson

JenJen, I'm truthfully LOL at that picture.  You may have put the whole field of Jurisprudence into fits. Can't you see that picture on the dark paneling of English court room? 

I wait with baited breath to see what her honor has to say about it!


----------



## Vertigo

Ah... I think that was Pyan's contribution, don't want to go besmearing JenJen's name!


----------



## The Judge

PYAN!  You've been spying on me!!  (Though in the interests of accuracy I would point out that I never bury the sword in the ground, only in miscreants' bodies.)


----------



## Pyan

Actually, it was a toss-up between that one or your alterego as The Incredible She-Hulk...






Sorry to derail your thread, Jen - no more, I promise...


----------



## JenJen

LOL *chokes on tea*

No-no, that was a derailing worth.. doing. Or however you say it 

I instantly start looking at the drawn anatomy and going 'tsk tsk' to myself. Or thinking: How does that cloth actually WORK on that person? Is it cloth? Is it spraypainted?
... I'm thinking way too much about it!


----------



## Ursa major

Who isn't...?

_(Or should I say: "Guilty!")_


----------



## The Judge

Hmmm.  The Incredible Hulkess needs a few lessons in deportment, dressing and decorum, methinks.  And just wait until gravity gets hold of her... assets...


----------



## StormFeather

Having just scooted back in this thread:

JenJen - just love, love, love your paintings. I could just imagine the blue dancer moving off the page, and the red one - well, whoever she's waggling that finger at better beware.

Pyan - wow! your bravery knows no bounds!  I admire you whilst simultaneously choking on my wine and trying not to spray it across the laptop.

TJ - your restraint is very admirable!

back to JenJen - more paintings, please!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Despite what my avatar might show, I'm actually not so drawn to what Pyan decided to....present.....here.



You've had great pics posted up of your work, Jen.  Watercolor and such usually aren't my thing as they tend to be a bit....thin for my taste, but they looked nice.


----------



## JenJen

Yay  Thank you!

Reason I love Watercolour is because it is so 'thin' and you can keep adding layers on top while the layers below shine through and affect the top layer. Then, if you wanna go thicker, just slap on some gouache.

Had Uni friends over for two days and went back to sculpting. Here are a few progress shots of my main character from Skal (iphone photos, so quite terrible):


----------



## JenJen

And a painting of a pondering thief:


----------



## Parson

Judging from the tools that he's studying I would think we are looking at a pondering assassin.


----------



## Mouse

I love the candle on his head, Jen!


----------



## Ursa major

As do I. (Best he doesn't break into shops selling drapes, though.)



_By the way, in his profession he's likely to get whacks about his head; instead of letting it get on his wick, he's taken advantage of it...._


_*cough*_

_._


----------



## Pyan

Is it just me, or is the door _watching_ him?...


----------



## JenJen

Mouse said:


> I love the candle on his head, Jen!



There were talks about 'leveling up' his gear and thus giving him a candelabrum on his head instead of a single candle 

But I think I'll stick with the little candle for now!

Thief is almost getting his hands on some loot. But what is in that bottle? Water? Potato vodka? WHO KNOWS.


----------



## Precise Calibre

Fantasy art as it was meant to be..... _Fantastic_!


I love your characters, especially the thief (reminds me of myself) and Voresh.


----------



## JenJen

Thank you 

Another slightly more unfinished painting of an evaluation perhaps.


----------



## J-WO

Really stunning stuff.  This will sound like a weird compliment but your really good at fingers. Whenever I draw fingers, they end up looking like bananas hanging off a spade!


----------



## JenJen

Haha  Thanks!

For hands, you'd be surprised how often I reference them from my own. I own a mac, so I just use the built in program called 'Photo Booth' where I take reference pictures of hands and fingers in the pose needed. Then I exaggerate the hand depending on what kind of character it is I'm drawing.


----------



## Mouse

I love the outfits. Where do you get the ideas from?! Good stuff.


----------



## JenJen

Mouse said:


> I love the outfits. Where do you get the ideas from?! Good stuff.



Lately:

YouTube - FatChanceBellyDance's Channel

YouTube - BibiSF DJ Cairo // SFBG + Fat Chance Belly Dance + King Tut @ de Young


Layers, bling, colour, pattern, texture. You name it.


----------



## Ursa major

If you don't mind, JenJen, I'll stick to looking at your finished product (and the working sketches) and let you trawl through those areas on YouTube....


----------



## JenJen

Mmmmmm~ Belly dance outfits~ I always feel ever so slightly lesbian when I look at tribal belly dancers.

But back to the topic! 
Working on the last scene to prepare my portfolio for some RPG publishers. Will post it here when it's done. Work's a bit slow today though. :/


----------



## Parson

The little of that belly dancing I could "stomach" made me think suburban belly dancers whose only tribe would be their office.

I with Ursa, I'll take your finished work over that -- whatever it was -- any day.


----------



## Mouse

JenJen said:


> Lately:
> 
> YouTube - FatChanceBellyDance's Channel
> 
> YouTube - BibiSF DJ Cairo // SFBG + Fat Chance Belly Dance + King Tut @ de Young
> 
> 
> Layers, bling, colour, pattern, texture. You name it.



I love the pom poms on the skirts in the second vid!


----------



## JenJen

Haha  Love the reactions to the vids! But yes. A lot of the performers make their own costumes, which end up looking brilliant, and I snatch ideas from that to sneak into various things of my own.

The little pom-pom (or whatever you call it) attached to the thief's hoodie on the image where he speaks to the merchant? 

Belly dance pom-pom 

Today's been frustratingly slow though. This is all I've gotten done.


----------



## Mouse

I want that skirt. _Love_ ruffles!


----------



## JenJen

First scan of the scene of the dance-robber-gang.
Probably only makes sense to me.


----------



## digs

Holy crap, you're awesome.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Phenomenal! I see nothing I would change


----------



## Vertigo

I think you might get a lot of this  Jen but yes that is fantastic. Very atmospheric with that really tight crop or whatever you would call it in the art world


----------



## J-WO

I auditioned for the Dance-Robber-Gang. They turned me down on account of my horrific belly dancing.  Then they robbed me.

Still, no hard feelings.  A great picture, one that uses monotone to moody effect.


----------



## Pyan

Love the expression on the face of the hookah-smoking character, second from left...


----------



## Ursa major

Who would think that a study in greys could be so, well, colourful?



Excellent.


----------



## JenJen

zomg  Thank you guys!

I'm struggling with it right now. Not sure how much detail I should put into the background since I want the lady in the front to hog all the attention.

gahh. This is my second scan of it:







Won't touch it anymore tonight since I'll just ruin it.


----------



## Precise Calibre

I wouldn't hardline the background too much more, but at least the curves, midrift and... allure of our friend will draw a decent amount of attention.

Good stuff.  I want to see the rest!


----------



## Dozmonic

On the blog site on the self portraits, you look a bit like Nemi in the Metro paper on the one saying ALL NIGHTERRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Now if you could draw metro distributors without mouths and make them real - that'd be genius


----------



## JenJen

Bahaha  I'd forgotten about some of those self portraits.

Been very busy this past week, so very little forum lurkage.

Here's a commission I'm currently working on:






Yes. Someone caught on to the fact I like painting belly dancers and wanted one  Hrrrn.


----------



## Ursa major

Good to see your efforts are not going to waist....


----------



## Mouse

Very nice, Jen! And congrats on the commission!

And Ursa, groan!!


----------



## Vertigo

Where does he come up with all these puns 

And yes congrats on the commission and another great belly dancer!


----------



## Toby Frost

Fantastic stuff. I like the combination of seriousness and caricature in your pictures, especially the two thieves. The tone does indeed seem right for Pratchett.

Someone once emailed me to ask if a character I'd written was based on a dancer called Rachel Brice. I'd never heard of her before, but your pictures remind me of her.


----------



## JenJen

*hops in* 
Hello!

Oh yes, Rachel Brice is where it's at. She is the most gorgeous of tribal fusion dancers. I suggest everyone just youtube her immediately. Her costumes are to die for. As an illustrator, it's pretty much like watching porn.

Whew! I've been super busy these past few months. Lots and lots has happened (and am about to move house soon). I've been commissioned by people to paint various stuff, like the Japanese lady!






She's originally A3 in size and done all with watercolour and inklines. Up until this commission I'd been a bit allergic to black inklines after getting spanked for using them at Uni. But have fallen in love with them again now.

Also done some portraits. Here's a burlesque lady in her favourite gown and wig:





(All watercolour. Original was A3 size as well)

Oh yes, and the most terrifying job I've had to date. An larger than A2 size painting (so basically a poster size). All watercolour. I had never been asked to paint that large before, so I didn't even have a painting-board large enough to tape it to. In the end I had to tape it straight onto my drawing board.
When you go this big, you really, really don't want to screw up. 






Oh yeah, and I've just come home from the BristolExpo (Comic convention in Bristol). Has anyone been there before? It's a lovely atmosphere in the small-press venue. If you're into comics, I highly recommend it. I had an exhibitors table for the very first time together with my writer Corey (who also was a table-virgin)






Actually selling your stuff is very scary at first because you see the instant reaction of people looking at the art in front of you. But I loved it so much I'm definitely going to more conventions to exhibit. I'll make sure to post the con's on the forum here. The UK is really waking up to the comic-cons now. We've got tons of little ones scattered around the country!

And finally, I've managed to get some of my prints into an actual shop in Bath (after a lot of legwork with a portfolio). This is one of them:

Steampunk Lady:





Hope you're all well!
*collapse*


----------



## chopper

wow - excellent!


----------



## Dozmonic

I should pay more attention to events happening in Bristol. I only ever find out about them after they've happened when people talk about them on here


----------



## Mouse

JenJen said:


> Oh yeah, and I've just come home from the BristolExpo (Comic convention in Bristol). Has anyone been there before? It's a lovely atmosphere in the small-press venue. If you're into comics, I highly recommend it. I had an exhibitors table for the very first time together with my writer Corey (who also was a table-virgin)



Indeedy! I've been twice and had tables both times. Couldn't make it this time, but my friend was there selling his comics... Not sure if you'd have seen him Jen. Wayne Hughes is his name and his comic's called 'Sabre.'  He would've been sharing a table with a guy who does some sort of panda comic (possibly)... that I can't remember the name of.

edit: it's called Pwanda, and the artist is Huy Truong. Not sure if he was there, but Wayne definitely was!

Awesome pictures too, by the way.


----------



## Parson

Indeed Gen, Awesome pictures!! Glad to hear things are going so well. I love your picture at the table. It ought to be in a dictionary describing the word "happy."


----------



## Starbeast

Beautiful artwork JenJen


----------



## J-WO

The Birdie on the Steampunker's shoulder is a nice touch.


----------



## Toby Frost

Those are all very cool. I have seen Rachel Brice on youtube now, and yes, she makes for interesting viewing.

Are you going to the MCM Expo at Excel next week, by the way? It's a big comics do. I have been given a place on the steampunk table, and from what I gather it should be pretty good fun.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I can't decide which I like more, the Japanese woman, or the steampunk one. 

Although steampunk woman has made me want to write a film script with her in it. She looks brilliant. Especially liking all the tea-relatedness! 

You have an amazing eye for the detail!


----------



## Vertigo

I love the Japanese one, so much movement going on in there!


----------



## RJM Corbet

It's a much abused word, but -- stunning talent. Right up there with the best


----------



## JenJen

Thank you peeps!  <3



Mouse said:


> Indeedy! I've been twice and had tables both times. Couldn't make it this time, but my friend was there selling his comics... Not sure if you'd have seen him Jen. Wayne Hughes is his name and his comic's called 'Sabre.'  He would've been sharing a table with a guy who does some sort of panda comic (possibly)... that I can't remember the name of.
> 
> edit: it's called Pwanda, and the artist is Huy Truong. Not sure if he was there, but Wayne definitely was!
> 
> Awesome pictures too, by the way.



I wanted to go around more tables, but I only had one day to really do the entire convention since the Saturday was me chained to my own table. And even on the day when I was walking around I was selling stuff out of my portfolio and chatting with other people about publishing plans. So... I missed a lot of stuff and a lot of people at the con 


*Toby Frost* - Can't go to the MCM I'm afraid. I'm going to the ComicLaunchPad in Brum in June, so I can't really afford to go to too many cons. Traintickets and entry-fees and all that.


----------



## RJM Corbet

Train tickets is a new thread altogether. This one is supposed to be fun


----------



## JenJen

RJM Corbet said:


> Train tickets is a new thread altogether. This one is supposed to be fun



Oh no! Quick! Chuck in some art!

Graphic novel page in progress:







Tattoo design and t-shirt design:





X-men's Storm, fantasy-style-ish.





My first experience of Marvel:


----------



## Parson

Jen, That was a marvel of a Marvel!!

Funny, but I doubt it was fun to live through.


----------



## JenJen

Parson said:


> Jen, That was a marvel of a Marvel!!
> 
> Funny, but I doubt it was fun to live through.



Yeah, that's one of the many reasons I've been busy. Trying to get the foot in the door in comics is not easy. Especially when stuff like that happens


----------



## J-WO

I _adore_ the use of printed newspaper lightning in that Storm painting. You've got to that more.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Is it newspaper?  It looks like a page from an old book.


----------



## J-WO

So it is! I notice the word Murder stands out with a big 'M'.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Look at the letters "s" and "c" too.  

I think the effect is fabulous, but it worries me to think that a vintage book may have been destroyed in the process.


----------



## JenJen

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Look at the letters "s" and "c" too.
> 
> I think the effect is fabulous, but it worries me to think that a vintage book may have been destroyed in the process.



That is indeed from an old victorian book.
I did work at a family owned traditional bindery here in Bath called George Bayntun (http://www.georgebayntun.com/ ). In the workshop at the back I had a habit of going through their bins (I'm not weird, I promise!). Sometimes they throw away pages of books and other parts that are just not salvageable. That was one of them.

So in a way I was.. errr. upcycling their rubbish


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Love your work!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

JenJen said:


> So in a way I was.. errr. upcycling their rubbish



This puts my mind at rest, then.  (Although I would have thought a bit earlier than Victorian.)


----------



## JenJen

Teresa Edgerton said:


> This puts my mind at rest, then.  (Although I would have thought a bit earlier than Victorian.)



It might be actually. I'm not entirely sure about the time period. But my foreign eyes tell me it's old English by the spelling. There is also quite unacceptable language in the writing for today's standards. The book was on traveling and foreign cultures. So a lot of what's written down would be seen as kind of racist today (I had to cut out a few words before attaching the paper to that Storm painting :/).

*Hilarious Joke* - Thank you!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Well, it's a great effect.  It adds another dimension to the art (as I am sure you intended).  What made you think of doing it that way on that particular picture?


----------



## JenJen

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Well, it's a great effect.  It adds another dimension to the art (as I am sure you intended).  What made you think of doing it that way on that particular picture?



Well, the text itself has some references to magic spells, mystery, battles and death. So I thought it would be nice to kind of literally 'spell out' the spell she's casting. It's not a nice healing spell. 
Does that makes sense? I'm a bit rubbish at explaining my thought-processes sometimes 

I want to use the remaining bits of the binned books to create a sort of genie of the book-world. So it's going to be an old, frail looking man who's beard and hair is literally made of page cutouts. Want to collage a lot more than I do, but I mainly work on commissions, and it is rare to get a commission for a collage-artwork.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

It does make sense, and I think you explained your thought process, on this one at least, very well.

I love the idea of the genie with the text for hair.


----------



## Member

Nice work.


----------



## JenJen

I'm attempting to break into the fantasy-book cover industry at the moment. 

Here's a progress pic of one design:


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Bloody hell. I tell you what, if I ever write a fantasy book and get it published, I will request your services. But you shouldn't hold your breath  Best of luck with it!


----------



## JenJen

Hilarious Joke said:


> Bloody hell. I tell you what, if I ever write a fantasy book and get it published, I will request your services. But you shouldn't hold your breath  Best of luck with it!



Why thank you! 
I'll keep breathing


----------



## JenJen

Here's the first scan of that image, painted:


----------



## Mouse

I love the outfits you do.


----------



## JenJen

Mouse said:


> I love the outfits you do.



I'm apparently a 'garbophile' ;D


----------



## Ursa major

(There's a good chance - given Garbo's national origins - that this means you like trousers/slacks with turnip bottoms.... )


Your pictures continue to amaze me, JenJen, combining as they do simplicity of line** with all that detail in the costumes and accessories.




** - For example, in the latest couple of pictures, the arm in the initial line drawing is only an outline with one short line to mark the elbow and yet it looks exactly right. I don't have to believe you meant it to be an arm; it just _is_ an arm.


----------



## HareBrain

I especially like the Yin-Yang Koi and the comic strip -- the way you suggest complex nuances of expression with just a couple of squiggles is highly envy-inducing.


----------



## Vertigo

My thoughts exactly UM and HB Grrrrrrr  Yet another wonderful piece of art JenJen!


----------



## J-WO

If I stuck some of my stuff up you'd probably feel better!


----------

